# taurus judge public defender



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

i hated the little grip on my public defender so i looked at the youtube and found the solution. i bought a hogue for a taurus tracker and replaced the tracker bolt with a longer 40mm bolt. it fits my paws just right.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice! I love that gun, i dont have one yet, but i will soon!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks good, should be a little more controllable now too.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Definitely makes it look tougher. That's a great looking piece you got there, CB. O*D*W


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks! now its ready to blow the heads off of those rattle tooth cockamocisins


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

check florida gun trader. one for $500 nib locally.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sweet!


----------

